
Crypto’s 80% Plunge Is Now Worse Than the Dot-Com Crash - everdev
https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/articles/2018-09-12/crypto-s-crash-just-surpassed-dot-com-levels-as-losses-reach-80
======
andrewjrangel
I think one of the interesting things is the lack of reason why. There are
plenty of theories and many people yelling for the end of crypto, but it seems
despite of what people say or predict the crypto market has a mind of it's
own. There has been speculation of market manipulation, but it seems odd for
there to be a crash now.

~~~
close04
You don't even need fowl play to get here. The reasons don't have to be
economic, they can be psychological.

People sometimes just ride the wave and everything around them might convince
them it's the way to go, keep going. But there is a point when the realization
that it's unsustainable can creep in. That moment where you go from
"infallible" to "hmm... can this keep going?" is when the bubble starts to
burst. Panic can spread just as quickly or faster than the euphoria of a quick
win.

~~~
anothergoogler
Investors chickening out qualifies as fowl play in my book.

~~~
close04
Chicken-fowl, I see what you did there :). But no, chickening out will never
fall under any definition of fowl play. This involves cheating, malice,
breaking the rules, all premeditated perhaps. Playing it safe with your money?
Definitely not.

~~~
anothergoogler
*foul

~~~
close04
Heh, I thought you're semi-yanking my chain for typing it wrong the first time
:D. Well, too late to edit.

------
cjbenedikt
Stop comparing percentage. Look at absolute value - no where near the dotcom
crash. Re money laundering having finished: ridiculous. The banks do that job
just fine,at significantly bigger amounts.

------
TorKlingberg
Non-AMP link please. It's terrible on desktop.

~~~
rch
[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-12/crypto-s-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-12/crypto-
s-crash-just-surpassed-dot-com-levels-as-losses-reach-80)

------
y-c-o-m-b
Does this mean graphics cards are falling back to a more reasonable level
again?

~~~
foepys
They already are. You can go and buy an AMD RX 580 with 8GB VRAM for 250€ in
Germany. The RX 580, 570, 470, and 470 were the most efficient cards for
mining Ethereum in terms of power usage, hashrate, and cost.

~~~
berbec
1080Tis can be found under 400 in NYC

------
Reedx
Can only hide from fundamental issues for so long I suppose...

Here's a compelling and fun to watch lecture that James Mickens (Harvard SEAS)
recently gave about the problems with Blockchain -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15RTC22Z2xI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15RTC22Z2xI)

------
cam3ham
Hard to take this seriously when Bitcoin is up over 6x from less than 1.5
years ago..

~~~
sdinsn
I don't understand your logic. A crash is still a crash. Consider all the
people _didn 't_ buy 1.5 years ago, and bought recently. They have lost money.
And judging by historical volume, a lot of people are losing money.

